# dpi ändern bei Razer Deathadder?



## zunder437 (17. Januar 2008)

*dpi ändern bei Razer Deathadder?*

Hallo


Ich habe mir eine Razer deathadder gekauft.Nun wollte ich fragen was die optimalen dpi wären für die auflösung 1440x900 (für counterstrike source).Im razer deathadder treiber kann ich nur 450 900 1800 einstellen,dazwischen geht nicht (so wie bei logitech).



mfg


----------



## Trippley (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: dpi*



			
				zunder437 am 17.01.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir eine Razer deathadder gekauft.Nun wollte ich fragen was die optimalen dpi wären für die auflösung 1440x900 (für counterstrike source).Im razer deathadder treiber kann ich nur 450 900 1800 einstellen,dazwischen geht nicht (so wie bei logitech).
> ...



Musst du ausprobieren womit du am besten spielen kannst. Aufgaben machen das Leben doch erst so richtig interessant.


----------



## zunder437 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: dpi*



			
				Trippley am 17.01.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> zunder437 am 17.01.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo 400 dpi sind halt zu ungenau,900 auch und 1800 zu genau.Ein zwischending wäre gut,wie kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## ShiZon (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*



			
				Trippley am 17.01.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> zunder437 am 17.01.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab den Threadtitel geändert und meine Razer Krait hab ich immer auf 1600 dpi laufen, also empfehle ich dir schon die 1800 dpi, ist vor allem beim Snipern in Ego-Shootern vom Vorteil und das spürst du deutlich, wie präzise der Nager auf einmal ist!


----------



## zunder437 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*



			
				ShiZon am 17.01.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Trippley am 17.01.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe mal gelesen das wenn man zb. 800x600 spielt und 2000 dpi hat,dass die dpi zu hoch seien,deswegen die frage.
Wie kann ich denn z.b 1200 dpi einstellen im treiber?oder gehen wirklich nur die 3 vorgegebenen 450 900 1800?

danke für die antworten


----------



## ShiZon (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*



			
				zunder437 am 17.01.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mal gelesen das wenn man zb. 800x600 spielt und 2000 dpi hat,dass die dpi zu hoch seien,deswegen die frage.
> Wie kann ich denn z.b 1200 dpi einstellen im treiber?oder gehen wirklich nur die 3 vorgegebenen 450 900 1800?
> 
> danke für die antworten



Also afaik gehen nur die 3 vorgebebenen Stufen! :-o

@Herb: Bist du denn so nett und änderst den Threadtitel, weil nur "dpi" ist ein wenig dünn!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*

du kannst doch sicher in der systemsteuerung den mauszeigerspeed einstellen - mach den halt nen tick langsamer. die dpi beziehen sich ja auf das abtasten der maus per laser/optik. wie schnell sich dann pro registrierter bewegungseinheit der mauszeiger/cursor bewegt, das solltest du dann wiederum über den mauszeigerspeed einstellen können.


----------



## zunder437 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*



			
				Herbboy am 17.01.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst doch sicher in der systemsteuerung den mauszeigerspeed einstellen - mach den halt nen tick langsamer. die dpi beziehen sich ja auf das abtasten der maus per laser/optik. wie schnell sich dann pro registrierter bewegungseinheit der mauszeiger/cursor bewegt, das solltest du dann wiederum über den mauszeigerspeed einstellen können.




ich dachte immer dpi hätten mir der anzahl der maximal abtastbaren dpi zu tun.
Gibt es irgendein extra tool womit man die dpi einstellen kann?


----------



## bullveyr (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*

grunsätzlich liefert die Deathadder auf 1800 DPI die beste Performance was Malfunction-Speed angeht. Du scheinst aber eher Highsenser zu sein wenn dir 900 DPI zu ungenau sind, also wäre das nicht wirklich ein Thema.

--> entweder die Windows Sense, Razer-Treiber Sense oder die Ingame Sense runter

PS: http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/173255-cs-s-mouse-optimization-guide.html


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*



			
				zunder437 am 17.01.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.01.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, je mehr dpi, desto "feiner" tastet die maus den untergrund ab, so dass selbst zB 0,5mm bewegung schon an den PC gesendet werden können, und bei ner normalen maus halt erst zB 1mm bewegung.

und zB 0,5mm ist dann quasi "ein pixel bwegung", so dass du bei einer geringeren auflösung dann schneller über den bildschirm fährst als bei einer höhreren. und bei windows kannst du halt so oder so den mausspeed noch einstellen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das bei DER maus ebenfalls geht.


----------



## zunder437 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Razer Deathadder bei wieviel dpi spielt es sich am besten?*



			
				Herbboy am 17.01.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> zunder437 am 17.01.2008 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




k danke für die hilfe


----------



## arkapior (12. April 2009)

*AW: dpi ändern bei Razer Deathadder?*



			
				zunder437 am 17.01.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir eine Razer deathadder gekauft.Nun wollte ich fragen was die optimalen dpi wären für die auflösung 1440x900 (für counterstrike source).Im razer deathadder treiber kann ich nur 450 900 1800 einstellen,dazwischen geht nicht (so wie bei logitech).
> ...




Also ich hatte 1440x900 das gleiche aufösung wie bei dir,und zeige dir mit welchen Razer Configuration  zocke ich.

Guck mal hier ich heba paar screens gemacht sieht net so gut aus aber man kann was erkennen.

http://immage.de/image-6,12041dsc00030.jpg,0,0.html
http://immage.de/image-6,1204335b5bdsc00031.jpg,0,0.html
http://immage.de/image-7,1204d075ea7dsc00032.jpg,0,0.html
http://immage.de/image-7,1204dsc00033.jpg,0,0.html


----------

